# Happy Birthday SodStitch/Stitch!



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

And many more to follow young man..!8)


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday SodStitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 8, 2009)

Why, thank you . . . .

I'm at an age when I would just as soon forget another birthday (I've had too many already!), but I do appereciate the recognition, Lucky. 

And, yes, hopefully there will be many more!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 8, 2009)

*Happy birthday! *


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## imalko (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DBII (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy B-day, I have a cold one for you.

DBII


----------



## seesul (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy B´day and many, many more...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2009)

All the best mate, have a good one.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

A Happy Birthday Mate.: 100 lat, 100 lat.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stitch, hope u have a decent night and no hangover tomorrow...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Tillykke med fødseldagen, Stitch! 
(Congratulations with your birthday, Stitch!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, hope it's a good one for ya'!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

I shall have a bourbon or two in your honor.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stitch. 



Wheelsup


----------



## Geedee (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll type this quietly in case the morning after the night before syndrome....sorry I missed it, hope you had a good one.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Tillykke med fødseldagen, Stitch!
> (Congratulations with your birthday, Stitch!)



Takk (is that correct?)! 

I once visited Norway a while back, and picked up one or two words of Norwegian (the other one was "Ringnes"!), but I know the two langauges aren't the same.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2009)

Happie Burfdae!!!

oh, sorry if that was too loud.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Stitch!
Getting old is not so bad


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday man!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Why, thank you . . . .
> 
> I'm at an age when I would just as soon forget another birthday (I've had too many already!), but I do appereciate the recognition, Lucky.
> 
> And, yes, hopefully there will be many more!



Be like me Stitch and go backwards this year Im going to be 54 for the second time cant wait to be in my thirties again  

Happy burpers mate


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm late as usual....sorry 'bout dat!

Happy (late) Birthday!

Now....since I wished you a happy birthday, you'll feel honor-bound to go celebrate again. Its only natural.  You can thank me later, when you sober up again.


----------

